# Need owner's manual.



## Brubakr (Feb 20, 2013)

Does anyone have access to an owner's manual for either the Carver M2120 or M240 amplifiers? I have two that I purchased new many years ago, and I am wanting to use them in an old school install for my Miata.


----------

